# Steering wheel locks



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Twice now the steering wheel on my 2014 Nissan X Trail has locked. Both times it happened when I stopped and parked on a hill. When it locks the steering wheel cannot be moved and I cannot turn the key slot to start the car. The first time I finally got the wheel to turn by brute force. Yesterday I had to call a mechanic who fiddled with the key slot and wiggled the wheel a bit and freed it. He could not explain why it happens or how to free the wheel, It seems like a serious flaw. Have others had this problem or know about it?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happens occasionally on my 2006 X trail. Forget why exactly, but know its an anti-theft feature. This explains it
''Your Steering Wheel's Lock Is Engaged
Drivers may inadvertently engage the steering wheel lock on their car as they exit the vehicle by turning the steering wheel slightly to the left or right. The steering wheel lock is a security measure to prevent a would-be car thief from steering the car without the key. To release the lock, put your foot on the brake while simultaneously turning the steering wheel to the left and right and the ignition key to the right.
From the itstillruns.com website


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks quadraria10, Interesting. This site is very difficult to log into.


----------



## alexkakooza68 (Nov 3, 2021)

Appreciate the info.. Indeed it works good


----------

